# Kid surprised me again!



## Steve H (May 24, 2019)

I got home from work and my kid had these for me. Life is good!


----------



## jokensmoken (May 24, 2019)

Good kid...must have been raised right.


----------



## Steve H (May 24, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> Good kid...must have been raised right.



I am very fortunate. All three of my boys are doing great in both life and work.


----------



## JC in GB (May 24, 2019)

I see a food request on your future.


----------



## Steve H (May 24, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I see a food request on your future.



So true! ;)


----------



## smokerjim (May 24, 2019)

thoughtful, up bringing has a lot to do with that.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 6, 2019)

Looks like you got your work cut out for you! You gotta try them all...


----------

